# 2020 Dove season



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

has anyone heard if they are still doing the noon-sunset hunting times for the first few days of the season this year?
I don't see it in the rules book at all.
thanks


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

It's usually site specific and it will be in the migratory bird regulation posting that comes out in August.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got notified that I was not drawn for any of the dove hunts on ODNR.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you guys are hunting public and they are areas that they usually plant fields I would definitely get out there now and check them out. I went out this past weekend to two state managed wildlife areas and many fields that are normally planted weren't. I only found 2 fields with sunflowers planted and they never went back in and sprayed for weeds or fertilized and the sunflowers got totally choked out. And nothing was mowed yet. 

I'm not positive what the regulations are for manipulating crop fields prior to hunting them, but I'm wondering if they are even going to go in and mow the corn/buckwheat/wheat?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just finished looking in the ODNR site. Nothing mentioned about the upcoming dove season.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Last year at West Branch, they mowed the sunflowers down just a day or 2 before the season started. Chased all the doves away! We got shots at 2 doves all morning! Nobody else in the area was getting shots either.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Checked the Ohiodnr site yesterday. they have their new site going and they had the info on dove fields for Ohio.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

CHOPIQ said:


> Checked the Ohiodnr site yesterday. they have their new site going and they had the info on dove fields for Ohio.


Thanks for the heads up. I hope this year is better than last. Opening day I shot one dove and the firing pin fell out of my gun. It was a vintage Pederson and I ended up shipping it to Alhmans in MN to get a custom set machined. After that I just didn't go but once or twice with my turkey gun. I usually kill anywhere from 60-100, but I think I killed like 7 last year


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to deer creek area today to shoot my bow and do a little dove scouting. Saw this sign while checking an area.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Went to deer creek area today to shoot my bow and do a little dove scouting. Saw this sign while checking an area.
> View attachment 372687


By chance did you stop ant any other fields there at Deer Creek?
if I remember right last year the whole area was the noon start time.
thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

fish4wall, I checked every field that shows up on the ohiodnr.gov site and all of them had the same sign. I saw quite a few vehicles driving around and by the fields so I suspect it will be busy there this year. Saw the same vehicles numerous times at different fields. I think I might take half a day off work opening day. No field had the controlled burn yet. Not sure when they will do that.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It doesn’t look like that field will be ready to burn for awhile.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> fish4wall, I checked every field that shows up on the ohiodnr.gov site and all of them had the same sign. I saw quite a few vehicles driving around and by the fields so I suspect it will be busy there this year. Saw the same vehicles numerous times at different fields. I think I might take half a day off work opening day. No field had the controlled burn yet. Not sure when they will do that.


thanks for the info!  you're a good man


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

hell!! it looks like they only planted wheat and corn at Deer Creek this year..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That’s all I saw. One field they have on their map looked like they didn’t plant anything. Just looked like weeds Sunday.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> That’s all I saw. One field they have on their map looked like they didn’t plant anything. Just looked like weeds Sunday.


damn..that sucks...what field was that?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

fish4wall, its the field just north of the archery area.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> fish4wall, its the field just north of the archery area.


 thanks  if you see a black chevy avalanche with white camo trim that's me. i'll more than likely be hunting the first dove field heading south down 207. i'll have an old Bowtech hat on.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Time for me to thin out the pesky squirrels that keep visiting the cabin porch , driving me nuts with the rings camera..... are getting close deer visits

I use to go down to deer creek every year with a group of guys, bunch of fun ..... got a few limits and very close to limits ..... but things have change as we all have gotten older..... they are tasty bite size morsels of breast , but the first day got to be way to many people in some fields planted , stay away now (lost the desire) but the squirrels are going to get thinned out haven't done it since I bought the place 14 years ago and there were many limits to be had then..... might give them a chance and use the 22 pistol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dove hunters don’t forget you need a new hip card every year even if you bought a multi year hunting license.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Does one need a migratory bird stamp to hunt doves?
Thanks for reminding me about the HIP registration.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

$diesel$ said:


> Does one need a migratory bird stamp to hunt doves?
> Thanks for reminding me about the HIP registration.


No, that is for waterfowl hunting. Hip is needed for all migratory bird hunting including doves.


----------

